# REPLACING TURBOCHARGER



## DFFL922 (Jan 10, 2020)

Greetings, 2017 Cruze LT bought used with 33K on the clock in 2019 my commute to work and home is 120mi. mon-fri.
Now is at 110K as I post this thread. My mods are GODSPEED coilovers, Motegi 17" wheels, Chevy performance big brake kit, Chevy cat back exhaust, and Chevy cold air intake (but have not done the GM tune yet) About a month ago I got the low boost code and first found a bolt was missing which attaches the Intercooler Outlet pipe to the block, okay this tube is loose found the correct bolt and secured the pipe, but the code came back a few days later so I then replaced the diverter solenoid which tends to stick on replace of this part a bottom bolt was loose too.A week goes by and the code returns.So I replace the old turbo with a new O.E. turbo also new coolant hoses, intake, outlet pipes of the intercooler. I found the large clamp which holds the exhaust manifold to the catalytic converter loose as well! funny exhaust manifold which I have never encountered one like this in all my years of wrenching on my cars, trucks, motocycles. Now i'm not a mechanic, a gearhead yes, more of a shotgun mechanic so nothng much in special tools required. I did have problems with the so-called quick connects for the coolant pies and the outlet pipes but low and slow like I cook my ribs is the ticket. I also posted a few pics and one in particular is the exhaust side of the turbo where there is damage to the vane, Interesting. Now running like new and no code yet .


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

That damage to the turbine wheel would definitely make it hard for the trubo to spool up properly. Something went through the exhaust or the bearing had a lot of play.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Out of curiosity any cracks in the stock turbo manifold? I know the gen 1's had many problems with the turbos cracking causing a low boost issue. Hope everything works out well for you!


----------



## DFFL922 (Jan 10, 2020)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Out of curiosity any cracks in the stock turbo manifold? I know the gen 1's had many problems with the turbos cracking causing a low boost issue. Hope everything works out well for you!


Hello, I did not see any cracks in the exhaust manifold although maybe should have used a magnifying glass to see better.After installing the new turbo it's been running fine and no code yet.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

DFFL922 said:


> Hello, I did not see any cracks in the exhaust manifold although maybe should have used a magnifying glass to see better.After installing the new turbo it's been running fine and no code yet.


Nice good to know and same with my new ZZP v3 so far so good


----------

